# Tomorrow morning is "Deer Opener" (pic)



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

and this bad boy is standing on the edge of our clearing!

If he shows up again tomorrow morning - he'll be spending the winter in the warmth of our freezer! (I thought I might get cold tomorrow morning and had this fleeting thought about skipping opening morning - but now wild horses couldn;t keep me inside!)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW!!!! He's a big boy!! Good luck with him. I never see anything like that. I killed one yesterday afternoon that I thought was a doe. His "big antler was about 2 inches and the other side was only about 1/2 inch. Im sure he'll be tasty though LOL


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck Cabin. Let us know how you do. We'll be out early tomorrow morning as well, trying our luck.

Stay warm, be careful, and shoot straight when you see that bad boy in your sights.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

That's a nice buck for certain.

If it were me, I'd never see him during the season! Before and after maybe....

Good pic too.

Good luck!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

nice buck. Hope I see one like that in the morning, too. 

good luck.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

That's a really nice buck! Good hunting.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Awesome buck... Glad you saw him so at least you know hes aroudn the area  Looks like some mighty tasty steaks on that one


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Rockin'B said:


> That's a nice buck for certain.
> 
> If it were me, I'd never see him during the season! Before and after maybe....
> 
> ...


That seems to be how things go here too. Or you see the big one while you're getting out of the car after work... 

Good luck, Cabin! Hope we see more pics of him tomorrow!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

He's gorgeous! Good luck!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

With my luck...he'd stand there until midnight...never to be seen again. I had this beautiful buck hanging around all summer and I havene't seen him since last week sometime...


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Hope to see him hanging on your meatpole! Good luck Cabin!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice hams.

Your already having fun with him. Good luck, stay warm, be safe.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, didja get him?


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Cabin must have gotten his deer and is probably still cutting that monster up to get it in the freezer! Guess that's why we haven't heard back from him yet, lol.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I had to stop by this scrape to see if you got him. The only deer that I saw this weekend were the ones that I ran off heading for my stand. I'm in no hurry. Just enjoy the season.


----------

